# Bearing/u-joint puller



## cathead (Jan 7, 2023)

Actually, this was yesterday's project of the day.  It was built from junk mostly found in the tray of the band saw.  I think it will serve me for
pulling bearings from electric motors or possibly for separating U-joints. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
I could build up a better one made of known steel but for now, if this works, it will be fine.  It's grab is a little less than three inches for size perspective.
The cross bar is cast iron from an old disk brake disc.  The tip on the threads is removable so one can fab up something else to fit the situation as needed.  The arms were straight and simply bent with a big hammer on the vise to get the curved shape.


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 7, 2023)

Where did you find a bolt that long?  Or did you make it from scratch?


----------



## cathead (Jan 7, 2023)

markba633csi said:


> Where did you find a bolt that long?  Or did you make it from scratch?



It was in my tub of bolts.  I had to add some more threads using a threading die.  Yes, that's cheating possibly
but a quick way to get the job done.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 7, 2023)

Very cool Burt, nice work


----------



## Provincial (Jan 8, 2023)

You can get fully threaded bolts from most large hardware stores.  I prefer to get them from a Caterpillar dealer because the ones there with Cat part numbers are high quality, hardened bolts that are often included as puller bolts in Cat tooling. 

For infrequent use, import pullers can be parted out or modified.  Quality pullers show up regularly at garage and estate sales.  I prefer not to modify vintage American pullers, but will borrow a screw from one to use in a shop-built setup.

BTW: Nice job on the puller!


----------



## cathead (Monday at 9:52 AM)

Well, I just wasn't satisfied with the long bolt part so I single pointed one of those rods from an old computer printer. 
It machined easily so the threads turned out pretty good.  Then I machined a square piece for the end using an
ER40 collet block on the mill and threaded  5/16 x 24 into it so it screws on.  I may silver solder the square piece
in place when I get over to where my acetylene torch is.  


 Now I can say it is made completely from JUNK, well except for the two bolts and nuts I guess.


----------

